

Brief Commentary on Today's Nokia Bad News Day - SlipperySlope
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/06/brief-commentary-on-todays-nokia-bad-news-day.html

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The worse news is the guidance about Q2 profit warning and Q3 smartphone
sales problems, that was hidden in the story about layoffs. So before, in
Nokia's profit warning, Nokia said it will have problems with the handset unit
profitability (producing a loss) in both Q1 and Q2. The losses for handsets in
Q2 were supposed to be similar to Q1 ie -3%. Now we hear that Q2 losses will
be bigger than 3%. This is VERY BAD NEWS. It really means that Nokia is
falling into the hole and the rate of the fall is only increasing."

